# Habe Problem Magic the gathering arena zu starten, kann mir vielleicht jemand von euch helfen?



## smilefist (9. Mai 2018)

Hallo, ich habe seit gestern das Problem das ich Magic the gathering arena nicht mehr starten kann, bzw. starte ich es und es erscheint eine Fehlermeldung die wie folgt aussieht:

Could not access network location

http;//mtga-client.dl.wizards.com/Installers/windows32/0.1.686.0/Alpha/MainFeature.cab

Davor, d.h. vorgestern hat noch alles einwandfrei funktioniert...

Ich frage hier nochmal an in der Hoffnung auf eine Rückantwort, im Magic the gathering arena forum hat leider noch niemand zurückgeschrieben obwohl ich es vor über einem Tag dort reingestellt habe... Scheine wohl der einzige mit dem Problem zu sein...


----------



## smilefist (9. Mai 2018)

funktioniert wieder


----------



## theoturtle (9. Mai 2018)

Also in dem Link steht hinter http statt einem ":" ein ";". Das ist schlicht falsch.

ein Fehler im Programm ? Oder von Hand geschrieben ?

Würde mal probieren:
- Programm als Administrator ausführen
- Antivirus / Firewall für den Versuch kurzzeitig deaktivieren
- Datei manuell laden
- Neuen Installer runterladen und neu installieren

Oder dem Guide im Forum zu folgen, der sagt im Prinzip das gleiche :
https://mtgarena.community.gl/forums/threads/363

LG., Turtle

EDIT:
Da war ich wohl deutlich zu langsam. Turtle halt. ...


----------

